
San Bernardino DA says seized iPhone may hold “dormant cyber pathogen” - dsr12
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/03/san-bernardino-da-says-seized-iphone-may-hold-dormant-cyber-pathogen/
======
scintill76
Ooooh, pathogen, scary!

In that case they'd better be extra-careful about keeping it in a Faraday
cage, never turn it on or analyze it, and maybe they should just completely
destroy it rather than risk infecting anything else with this super-advanced
cyber pathogen. Oh, they're not doing that? Ah, right, that's because it's
just BS to bolster their argument that Apple should help them get access to
the data on the phone.

~~~
bsg75
This is Cyberdyne Systems Terminator chip level scary! </s>

Sad that politicians pull this Think of the Children BS when they can't
subvert everyone else's privacy on a whim.

------
oldmanjay
The local San Bernardino CSI department surely has a strange-haired hacker on
staff that can type so quickly no cyber pathogen can withstand the onslaught.
Problem solved.

